# Washing Instructions?



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Do you guys include washing instructions to your customers?

1. How should a DTG printed shirt be washed?
2. How sould the shirt be ironed?

Cheers

John


----------



## csw (Sep 3, 2009)

If you want to provide specific washing instructions with your shirts I would suggest: 

Wash inside out on cold - tumble dry low - remove immediately when dry

I don't provide specific washing instructions with the garment unless someone specifically asks. High end clothes for men and women receive special laundering care such as dry clean only but a t-shrt, fleece hoodie or basic knit sport shirt, for the vast majority of folks will be split into darks and whites and washed with little thought to the garment.


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

I provide washing instructions in the box or bag for every DTG order I print. I also explain verbally before a customer orders how they need to take care of a DTG print, and that if they don't, it won't last like a screen print.

My instructions are: Wash garment inside out cold gentle cycle, dry low heat, cool iron if needed.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we tell them cold wash, inside out, line dry. we test with cold wash, hi temp dry for 70 minutes and they stay pretty good on our test garments.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

One thing to remember that we tell all users of our printers. You can tell your customers to wash the printed shirts inside out in cold water. You can even give them instruction sheets. But always keep in mind that we are talking about t-shirts. The average person getting a t-shirt is probably going to wash it any way they want - print side out - warm or hot water - regular cycle. When we do wash tests on printed shirts we always wash them print side out in warm water because we expect the majority of people will do the same. No matter what you tell them or how often you tell them.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## bigbang (Mar 21, 2010)

So how do the DTG prints wash at 40C? Black and white T-shirts?


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

We give washing instructions if asked, but like Harry said their gonna' do what they like, they might the first couple times follow the instructions because it's new but after that it's just like any other shirt, honestly never had a problem or complaint and we regularly see shirts that we made a year ago that have been washed many times and still look great.

That said we occasionally see a white tee that got bleached several times and the colors do look muted, it's to be expected tees only last so long if not washed properly to protect the DTG print.....still no complaints even the bleached ones. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Thankfully we've not had many issues with washing and those we have had _might _have been caused by improper care.

More recently we've created a label we heat press into each shirt we print. This label is for a medium shirt where white ink was used:










We print & cut these on our Roland BN-20.


----------

